# XP drivers for DiamondMM Stealth64 Video VRAM PCI



## Myron (Oct 30, 2003)

Can someone please assist me in the quest to find a working Windows XP video driver for the card pictured at the URL below?

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/myron.s/DiamondMM-Stealth64-Video-VRAM-PCI.jpg

FCCID: FTUPCI968524
Diamond Multimedia Stealth 64 Video VRAM PCI
Revision: C7
(C)1995 U.S.A.
V3.00 video BIOS

S3 Vision968
IABE3
86C968P
9528 10Q10
HONG KONG

Two stickers on the back.
Circular > DMSI T4
Rectangular > 4295P


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you try www.driverguide.com?


----------



## Myron (Oct 30, 2003)

johnwill said:


> *Did you try www.driverguide.com? *


Yes. XP rejected all but one and the one that was there XP refuses to initialise with an error code 10.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, Diamond bit the dust and their assets were bought out by a bunch of companies. Are you sure XP doesn't have a driver for this board? Have you tried updating the driver and selecting "Windows Update" for the source?

FWIW, if you do a Google search on *Diamond Multimedia Stealth 64 Video VRAM drivers XP*, it comes up with a few sites, here's one that I filtered on XP.

http://www.video-drivers.com/companies/305.htm?acd=3&rvd=5&thx=9&bng=7&o=5


----------



## Myron (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks for the URL. I'll give it a try later.
XP does not have the required drivers, also it's not on the Windows update catalog and I'm going to bed as it's after 3am. :no:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd start shopping for a new video card, something of the class of this one would be pretty cheap, $15-20 at most.


----------



## Myron (Oct 30, 2003)

I didn't buy the video card, it's inherited so I thought I might put a decond monitor on another computer I have. I would actually put it to use.

Anyway, come on folks. Does every-one give up so easily?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, since I do this stuff for a living, I have learned when to cut my losses.  I've tossed several video boards when it became clear they would never be supported under 2K/XP. Life is too short to spend hours and hours on a $15 problem.


----------



## Myron (Oct 30, 2003)

I know what you mean, but I'm sure there will be something somewhere. For instance, I've got an older Voodoo graphics accelerator that's no longer supported and ain't supposed to work on Windows XP. Guess who got it working under Windows XP as it should.  

I'm not giving up without a fight. There is one driver I downloaded which is more of a generic video driver. I think what I will try and do is tweak the driver's information file so it matches when XP searches for a driver.

I did something similar with a Seagate EIDE tape drive when I wanted to put it in an external USB2 drive enclosure. Seagate still can't understand how I've done that (conversing to them by e-mail) and are still insisting that it can not be done, get I've already done several very successful bacups and also made sure the data can be restored.

Still, if anyone else can give any pointers then all welcome.


----------

